
Boxed.com paying for employee weddings - pgrote
http://blog.boxed.com/2016/05/25/boxed-pays-weddings/
======
thelonelygod
How much is that going to cost? A quick google search is telling me that an
avg american wedding is $26,444.

Is a one time bonus of 26k for everyone you hire sustainable?

~~~
throwaway2016a
Some employees likely came in married already. And some will never be married.
And some more might even marry another employee so the cost is split across
two.

Seems like an interesting perk. I'm a bit jealous, mine cost almost $40k

------
realworldview
But will they also pay for the divorces?

